# Various toll refines



## Geo (Nov 25, 2020)

Some small, some larger. Nearly 6 ozt in gold.


----------



## Shark (Nov 27, 2020)

Someone has been busy!

I am still waiting to get a bar mold, but one day I will.....


----------



## Geo (Nov 29, 2020)

Of that I have no doubt.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Nov 29, 2020)

It's a shame they're tolls.

They look very nice!

Dave


----------



## Geo (Dec 1, 2020)

Thank you Dave. Yeah, it would have been better if it were all mine.


----------

